# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  مين بيقدر ؟

## tears

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اول اشي بحب اشكرك على دخولك للموضوع  شكرا 


 انا اردني مقيم في ابو ظبي  وعم افكر افتح محل انترنت بالاردن باي محافظة الا عمان او خينا نقول بأربد جرش او عجلون  

 وحاب استفسر عن :


سعر اشتراك النت للمحل الشهري 
رسوم رخصة المحل 
اسعار الأجهزة المناسبة وقادرة انها تشغل العاب مثل النيد فور سبيد 
سعرالكراسي والطاولات 
ايجارات المحلات


بإختصار كل اشي حتى اقدر افتح محل من الصفر 



بتمنى الي عنده معلومة او شغال بمقهى نت وبيعرف  انو يجاوبني  واذا في واحد مستعد يساعدني افتح المحل فانا ما راح اقصر   وشكرا مرة اخرى

----------


## MR.X

?

----------


## tears

> ?


عفوا ؟

----------

